# Northern Ireland September Meet



## BillyT

Ok here goes i have organised a venue for a meet in Belfast Parkgate gargages service yard the date available is Thursday 25th september evening lets see who is interested we will need as many as possible to go
for it to be a good event 
We hope to have food and soft drinks and also a local valeting supply company will be there 
lets start the ball rolling get your name down please
1 Billyt


----------



## Ronnie

1 Billyt
2. ronnie


----------



## Modmedia

1 Billyt
2. Ronnie
3. Grande-Punto (Phil)


----------



## rosssei

1 Billyt
2. Ronnie
3. Grande-Punto (Phil)
4. Ross


----------



## NIgolf

1 Billyt
2. Ronnie
3. Grande-Punto (Phil)
4. Ross
5. Ryan (detailni)


----------



## Amos

1 Billyt
2. Ronnie
3. Grande-Punto (Phil)
4. Ross
5. Ryan (detailni)
6.Amos (www.ihatecleaningwhitecars.com )


----------



## Brisa

1 Billyt
2. Ronnie
3. Grande-Punto (Phil)
4. Ross
5. Ryan (detailni)
6.Amos (www.ihatecleaningwhitecars.com )
7.Brisa (drdetail/louis)


----------



## PDK

1 Billyt
2. Ronnie
3. Grande-Punto (Phil)
4. Ross
5. Ryan (detailni)
6.Amos (www.ihatecleaningwhitecars.com )
7.Brisa (drdetail/louis)
8.PDK

Do we need to bring anything?, ie Makita, PC, polishes etc


----------



## Brisa

Billy said something about a demo, I will have the van there full of kit and would imagine so will Ryan but every little helps.

Get on with the wet sanding then?


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> 1 Billyt
> 2. Ronnie
> 3. Grande-Punto (Phil)
> 4. Ross
> 5. Ryan (detailni)
> 6.Amos (www.ihatecleaningwhitecars.com )
> 7.Brisa (drdetail/louis)
> 8.PDK
> 
> Do we need to bring anything?, ie Makita, PC, polishes etc


yes m8 bring as much as you can i will have my porter cable and hd foam lance


----------



## PDK

I may also say to a guy who owns a motor factors in Belfast, always handy to know someone in the trade, I get my 3M stuff from him.

I'll bring the makita, a few pads, and a few polishes

What foam you got for your lance, I have autobrite & megs hyperwash, I'll bring that too

All we need now is some ladies to dance and stuff....lol


----------



## Ronnie

would u like a wee bit of vintage?


----------



## PDK

Who me?

I'd love some, anything your after that I may have?


----------



## Ronnie

a kidney!! lol!!!!


----------



## Brisa

Ooooh vintage! I have a few unused internals too.


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> I may also say to a guy who owns a motor factors in Belfast, always handy to know someone in the trade, I get my 3M stuff from him.
> 
> I'll bring the makita, a few pads, and a few polishes
> 
> What foam you got for your lance, I have autobrite & megs hyperwash, I'll bring that too
> 
> All we need now is some ladies to dance and stuff....lol


i will have lots of different types of tfr and foam for yous to try and hope to supply some free samples
we need to get as many people as we can so we can show the garage owner this maybe worth while doing again


----------



## Brisa

I will pass the word around, try to get some people down.


----------



## BillyT

Ronnie said:


> a kidney!! lol!!!!


ronnie it will cost you £35000 for a kidney now with the way the credit crunch is the cost of everything is up


----------



## PDK

I'm bringing the guy who owns the motor factors, trying to get him to stock detailing gear we all need and use.

I also have a back up locaton that can easily hold 10-12 cars inside should we get enough interest.. heres hoping.

Ronnie, I'll see if I can get you that tonight....lol

Maybe we should each agree what we can bring, and what areas we'll cover, I'd love to see some proper wet sanding on my car, Brisa kindly let me take a few PTG readings and I've plenty of clear to play.

What sort of food we getting? lol


----------



## BillyT

what sort of food you fancy


----------



## Ronnie

I can bring the dewalt and my ptg as well. need anything else?


----------



## PDK

BillyT said:


> what sort of food you fancy


Lobster, Fillet steak, and to finsh a nice cheese cake lol:thumb:

Right, lets get this list together,
*
Copy, add what your bringing, then paste*
*
Ronnie:*

Dewalt & PTG

*PDK:*

Makitia 
3M 75mm Compounding pad
3M 75mm High gloss polishing pad
3M 125mm Compounding pad
3M 125mm High gloss polishing pad
3M FCP
3M EFC
3M UF

Clearkote VM & RMG

Autobrite SSF
Megs Hyperwash

Bilt Hamber AB


----------



## BillyT

Ronnie:

Dewalt & PTG

PDK:

Makitia 
3M 75mm Compounding pad
3M 75mm High gloss polishing pad
3M 125mm Compounding pad
3M 125mm High gloss polishing pad
3M FCP
3M EFC
3M UF

Clearkote VM & RMG

Autobrite SSF
Megs Hyperwash

Bilt Hamber AB 

Billyt
porter cable
hd foam lance and washer


----------



## NornIron

BillyT said:


> ... for a meet in Belfast Parkgate gargages service yard ...


The Morgan dealer in Parkgate Avenue? If it's dry I might even bring the Morgan up :thumb:


----------



## BillyT

NornIron said:


> The Morgan dealer in Parkgate Avenue? If it's dry I might even bring the Morgan up :thumb:


its the garage at the back of parkgate its now just a service and valet centre called CAMS no longer part of parkgate


----------



## rosssei

is this a meet or a demonstration as such?


----------



## BillyT

it looks like it could be both


----------



## BigDoc

OOOh, I got my Flex 3401 today, I could bring it and a moving assembly of scrap panels AKA tatty 98 almera. :buffer:


----------



## Brisa

Would love to give the flex a go if you can make it.


----------



## SwirlyNot

PDK said:


> 1 Billyt
> 2. Ronnie
> 3. Grande-Punto (Phil)
> 4. Ross
> 5. Ryan (detailni)
> 6.Amos (www.ihatecleaningwhitecars.com )
> 7.Brisa (drdetail/louis)
> 8.PDK
> 9. Mark(SwirlyNot)


Good to see some interest and knowledge sharing planned on here.
Count me in.


----------



## sjstrange

Im up for this as well. Not far away for me to travel!


----------



## John G

Wish I could make it, but a I'd never make it to Belfast by evening on Thursday. Hopefully the next one! I'll tell the other evo owners that are detailing world that I know that it is on.

Enjoy!


----------



## NornIron

1 Billyt
2. Ronnie
3. Grande-Punto (Phil)
4. Ross
5. Ryan (detailni)
6.Amos (www.ihatecleaningwhitecars.com )
7.Brisa (drdetail/louis)
8.PDK
9. Mark(SwirlyNot)
10. NornIron

I'll bring my recently acquired Mazda 6 if someone can demonstrate wet sanding stone chips to me...there are lots of them to do!


----------



## Modmedia

What time is this going ahead at then, because I'll be up at Uni and able to pop round after? Are we talking 5/6PM or later?

Cheers!


----------



## BillyT

6 to 6.30 sounds good to me


----------



## Ronnie

mmm mighn't be able to get there till about 7 at earliest as I only get home at 6pm! 

does anyone have a wax-it copy they could bring. what time is it going on until as if its only 8 then not worth me going up if it starts at 6


----------



## BillyT

i would like to think it would be to after 9pm if theres going to be demos on a car


----------



## NornIron

7 to 9 is good for me

As regards demos, is there someone who can show me wet-sanding on the Mazzie? I've clayed a couple of panels today and started touching up the stone chips... I'll bring my G220 also :buffer:


----------



## Ronnie

if u want I'll bring some pads up If I can find them all is in boxes at the moment!


----------



## NornIron

Cheers Ronnie... I've a selection of Megs pads and Sonus 4", so we should be OK...plus some #83, #80 and a selection of Menz...:thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

Ronnie said:


> mmm mighn't be able to get there till about 7 at earliest as I only get home at 6pm!
> 
> does anyone have a wax-it copy they could bring. what time is it going on until as if its only 8 then not worth me going up if it starts at 6


Ronnie I should hopefully have my copy by then, I'll bring it along!

Feel free to use my car to Demo getting rid of swirls, there are plenty of them, hopefully its really sunny like today so they show up well as I'd love to see some techniques, I'll bring the £20 orbital sander they were all raving about in the 'Tools' section and you lot can see if it's a viable machine or not, for £20 it's worth a punt!

EDIT: This is the thread here, not the Silverline one but the B&Q one mentioned within.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83874


----------



## PDK

Anyone got a 75mm Rotary backing plate, in case mine doesn't arrive in time?


----------



## BillyT

ok heres the details Thursday 25th 6pm to 9pm at the rear of
Parkgate Garages
Cams garage 
86 Parkgate Ave 
BELFAST 
BT4 1JB http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=17&countryCode=GB&qs=BT4 1JB
we hope to have burgers and drinks for all. The ring on the map it about a 100 yards out but close enough


----------



## SwirlyNot

Cheers Billy. Hopefully the weather will hold out for a good nite....


----------



## Modmedia

BillyT said:


> ok heres the details Thursday 25th 6pm to 9pm at the rear of
> Parkgate Garages
> Cams garage
> 86 Parkgate Ave
> BELFAST
> *BT4 1JB* http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=17&countryCode=GB&qs=BT4 1JB
> we hope to have burgers and drinks for all. The ring on the map it about a 100 yards out but close enough


Just what I needed! (For the satnav)  :buffer:

So what we all bringing then (cars) - Oh and what's your names! lol!

*Forum Username *- *Real Name* - *Car*

1. Grande-Punto - Phil - Grande Punto Stripes (In Avatar)
2.
3.


----------



## NornIron

Forum Username - Real Name - Car

1. Grande-Punto - Phil - Grande Punto Stripes (In Avatar)
2. NornIron - David - Mazda 6 Swirl Edition
3.


----------



## PDK

Forum Username - Real Name - Car

1. Grande-Punto - Phil - Grande Punto Stripes (In Avatar)
2. NornIron - David - Mazda 6 Swirl Edition
3. PDK - Paul - E46 Convertible


----------



## BillyT

Forum Username - Real Name - Car

1. Grande-Punto - Phil - Grande Punto Stripes (In Avatar)
2. NornIron - David - Mazda 6 Swirl Edition
3. PDK - Paul - E46 Convertible
4. billyt - Billy- little tikes cosy coupe


----------



## Modmedia

Ronnie just recieved my Wax it mag today so I'll bring it along tommorow for you!


----------



## Raddyc

Forum Username - Real Name - Car

1. Grande-Punto - Phil - Grande Punto Stripes (In Avatar)
2. NornIron - David - Mazda 6 Swirl Edition
3. PDK - Paul - E46 Convertible
4. billyt - Billy- little tikes cosy coupe
5. Raddyc - Conrad - Astra Sporthatch (maybe)


----------



## Modmedia

Good to see you found the thread..


----------



## Raddyc

Cheers fella... yeah hopefully ill be able to make it 
Would be good to get some tips etc and at least have a rough clue of what I want to do


----------



## CADDY.D

Hi folks.
Will there be a demo on stone chip removal tomorrow night?

I am new to all this detailing stuff but would like to see the pros at work.


----------



## NornIron

CADDY.D said:


> Hi folks.
> Will there be a demo on stone chip removal tomorrow night?
> 
> I am new to all this detailing stuff but would like to see the pros at work.


hope so...I've touched in the chips on a couple of panels of the Mazda...with a request that someone demonstrates wet sanding to me :thumb:


----------



## CADDY.D

:thumb:Should be ok for tomorrow night

Would like to meet fellow detailers.


----------



## CADDY.D

Raddyc said:


> Forum Username - Real Name - Car
> 
> 1. Grande-Punto - Phil - Grande Punto Stripes (In Avatar)
> 2. NornIron - David - Mazda 6 Swirl Edition
> 3. PDK - Paul - E46 Convertible
> 4. billyt - Billy- little tikes cosy coupe
> 5. Raddyc - Conrad - Astra Sporthatch (maybe)


6.CADDY.D - Alan - veedub caddy.


----------



## Ronnie

1. Grande-Punto - Phil - Grande Punto Stripes (In Avatar)
2. NornIron - David - Mazda 6 Swirl Edition
3. PDK - Paul - E46 Convertible
4. billyt - Billy- little tikes cosy coupe
5. Raddyc - Conrad - Astra Sporthatch (maybe)
6.CADDY.D - Alan - veedub caddy.
7.Ronnie- Rollo - Mondeo STTDCi/Range Rover Sport (depends which is less of a mess)


----------



## Modmedia

Good nights craic lads cheers to all for the help! Especially Paul and Phil on my bonnet and teaching me as they went along! Will deffo be at the next meet!


----------



## CADDY.D

Cheers lads for a good night......picked up a few tricks of the trade.....and some heartburn.


----------



## BillyT

CADDY.D said:


> Cheers lads for a good night......picked up a few tricks of the trade.....and some heartburn.


i told you not to drink the glass cleaner


----------



## CADDY.D

anyone know what lewis's forum name is?

He told me but that glass cleaner had gone to my head.


----------



## scoobyman

also got a few tips from the guy with the very clean bmw


----------



## PJS

CADDY.D said:


> anyone know what lewis's forum name is?
> 
> He told me but that glass cleaner had gone to my head.


Brisa - Dr. Detail



scoobyman said:


> also got a few tips from the guy with the very clean bmw


PDK - Paul


----------



## Ronnie

Aye looked to be a good night pity I missed most of it will definatly have to remember not to work late next time! Paul hows the wing looking?! lol


----------



## PJS

Grande-Punto said:


> Good nights craic lads cheers to all for the help! Especially Paul and Phil on my bonnet and teaching me as they went along! Will deffo be at the next meet!


No probe Phil - thoroughly enjoyable couple of hours - maybe the next one will be a bit longer, with a bit more structure, and where everyone can have a play with the different tools available.
Some scrap panels to work on would be useful for that aspect.

Looking forward to the next meet, and hopefully the weather will be muchbthe same, and the BBQ lit a bit sooner!


----------



## PDK

I hope that was Vintage, not not something else......lol

Was a good night all round, hospitality was great, as was the BBQ (who would have thought a BBQ at the end of sept?)

Considering (as far as I know) this was the first meet with demos etc, I'd say it went well, but as you said Phil, more structure around what we are going to do, to whos car etc and properly talking through what we're doing, and what we're looking for, product brake down etc.

Seen a few new products tonight too, that Jap wax looks quite good.

Special thanks to Billy for organising, well done !


----------



## Brisa

Best meet yet, great turn out with a lot of friendly faces. Good having a few demos but as said a bit of a schedule of what was going on would be better but it was the first one and a big thanks to Billy for getting it all together.

Look forward to giving the Navimax a go, looked to be decent enough on your bonnet PDK but car is mint anyway before. Clearkote combo was interesting, Will be giving that a go. 

Anyone got pics up?


----------



## Modmedia

Yeah, any pics? lol

Cheers for the Dodo sample btw!

And cheers to ronnie for let me test the wax!


----------



## Amcm

sorry i didnt get 2 this i no im only new but would of been nice 2 meet some ppl and get some tips as im only startin out lol


----------



## BillyT

Thanks lads for the thanks 
This wouldnt have happened if it wasnt for Charlie from cams at parkgate thank you Charlie for the use of the garage free of charge 
and also a thankyou to John from mistral for the free food and drinks and who would have thought the glass cleaner would also clean windows caddy d


----------



## BillyT




----------



## Carnutni

*Thanks*

Was nice to meet a few guys and enjoyed the evening.We had a good time and enjoyed talking to everyone there and watching the demo.Hope to see you again soon keep in touch:thumb:


----------



## BillyT

i am wrecked this morning 3 cars i snow foamed and rinsed the mistral snow foam gave a lot of foam and it looks like 5 litres of it ended up in my boot but dont tell john:thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

Haha there's my wee car! lol

That snow foam was completely mad, like shaving foam!!


----------



## Brisa

Aye was nice and thick. As Billy said, wouldn't have been half as good if it wasn't for the venue, big thanks to Cams and hopefully my tempermental van will give him some business very soon.


----------



## Ronnie

I am really looking forward to hear how the jap wax holds up shine wise it is very good.


----------



## Ruth M

completely forgot all about this!! oops!


----------



## Modmedia

Ronnie said:


> I am really looking forward to hear how the jap wax holds up shine wise it is very good.


Yes, most of the front of my car is done with it so we shall see what it's like compared to the *****.


----------



## PJS

BillyT said:


>


You might've said there was photos being taken, I'd have fixed my hair especially for them! :lol:


----------



## PDK

Forgot about those pics aswell, 

Quote of the night, "hey, do you have the lube?" - Conversation between 2 men...


----------



## PJS

PDK said:


> Forgot about those pics aswell,
> 
> Quote of the night, "hey, do you have the lube?" - Conversation between 2 men...


:lol:
Surely a Freudian slip?......Or maybe not!
Hasten to add, I was not involved in said conversation or remark.


----------



## NIgolf

was working until midnight lastnight on a customer car!
Sorry i missed this.....


----------



## Modmedia

Aye you missed a good nights craic! Roll on the next one!


----------



## PJS

Missed a good night Ryan.
A heck of a turn out - about 25 people in all, iirc.


----------



## PDK

Think next one should be a Sat/Sun, was a bit tight for a few who were at work.

So, when will the next one be?, the location was perfect, providing Charlie doesn't mind again.

How about last Sat in Oct?, and we'll properly plan it.


----------



## John G

PDK said:


> Think next one should be a Sat/Sun, was a bit tight for a few who were at work.
> 
> So, when will the next one be?, the location was perfect, providing Charlie doesn't mind again.
> 
> How about last Sat in Oct?, and we'll properly plan it.


As I said earlier in the thread I couldn't make it as I had to travel from Dublin. It looked like a fun night. I hope to make the next one. last Sat in Oct should be for me


----------



## PDK

Now there's dedication - 200+ mile round trip


----------



## BillyT

i will speak to charlie about that if we are going to do it again at the end of october


----------



## PJS

Much as what I said last night to someone - 12-6pm on a Sat/Sun (depending if CAMS is open for business on a Saturday) would allow for plenty of time to make a real meet of it, and for others to come, if only later in the day, so it's worth their while.
Venue did seem well suited for the purpose - so if Charlie is up for it again, then at least those in attendance know where it is, and my directions on another thread, in the main forum, iirc, will help those making it up for their first time.


----------



## BillyT

maybe a few quid each towards his electric may make his mind up


----------



## Brisa

Aye couldnt expect him to do it on a more regular basis out of his own pocket. Few pound notes in each wouldn't be too bad I reckon.


----------



## PJS

I'm sure £2-3 wouldn't go amiss for the like, and towards the grub/refreshments.


----------



## PDK

I agree, cant expect him to pay


----------



## NornIron

Great night guys, I was totally embarrassed by the state of the Mazda :doublesho...my excuse is that I've been driving the Morgan all week!

Thanks to Phil and Lewis for introducing me to wet sanding...I'll have plenty of practice on the Mazda, before tackling a few on SWMBO's Polo and the Mog...

Deffo up for another meet...but can't do the last Saturday in October as it's her birthday


----------



## CADDY.D

Why dont you send the wife away for the weekend and tell her you have important business to take care of.....Now there's an idea!!


----------



## rosssei

sorry i missed this - was working on a vx220 into the night...


----------



## Ronnie

John G said:


> As I said earlier in the thread I couldn't make it as I had to travel from Dublin. It looked like a fun night. I hope to make the next one. last Sat in Oct should be for me


excuses I was headin through the port tunnel just b4 6pm!!!! oct sounds good to me as well. I have a friend who is a megs supplier I could ask him along with a few nice offers if u like


----------



## BillyT

i was talking to charlie yesterday and he said that the space where the cars were worked on could be rented for the day if anyone was interested


----------



## BillyT

what i said above i dont think it looks right what i mean is if anyone whats to work on there car at any time they can rent part of the garage for detailing for a day


----------



## PJS

Ah, thanks for that Billy. Coming into this time of year, on-street detailing starts losing its appeal for many who've no access to a garage.


----------



## Modmedia

Does the TVR come with the rental... mmmm


----------



## BillyT

Grande-Punto said:


> Does the TVR come with the rental... mmmm


yes but it puts the price up to £40000


----------



## BillyT

right lads any feed back from the glass cleaner and tyre shine what do the people that tried it think of it


----------



## SwirlyNot

Was a great night - good to meet fellow followers of the obsessive detailing world. I think the trade guys who come to sell the products should chip in sponsor the meets. rather than expect everyone to pay 2 or 3 pounds - people wont attend then. (not me - but i know the general public like a freebie) I like to see traders coming as its good to keep up to date with new products etc, but they are making extra sales from events organised by enthuiasts off the site.


----------



## BillyT

the problem with that is its an open meet anyone can come traders an all the naviwax guys were a good example of that they just turned up they never paid anything but John from Mistral and Charlie from cams paid for the food drinks and electric.
If theres anyone that knows how to make other traders help pay please let me know because i dont


----------



## NornIron

I got a chance yesterday to make a start on the exterior of the Mazda. I'd touched in the stone chips last week, so it was wet-sanding with 2000 grade W&D, followed by Menz IP and Menz FF85 using the G220. Topped off with a single layer of Collonite 915, initially...the whole car will be waxed again once I've worked my way around all the panels :buffer:

NSF Wing - Before









NSF Wing - After









NSF Door - Before









NSF Door - After









I also forgot to take a before of the roof...but here's an after:









Thanks again to those who demonstrated on Thursday night...these first couple of panels aren't perfect, but a good start...:thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

Personally I don't mind a few pound!

Glass Cleaner is good, although I really should of read it when it says NOT to use it when the glass is hot, if this is done and left for a while then it is a ***** to get the marks off the window lol!


----------



## CADDY.D

I had to make two attempts at cleaning the inside of the front window on the wee van.

Haven't cleaned it for some time so two hits was probably what was needed.But done the job.

Picked up some of those little 3M sanding pads which Louis recommended for the stone chips.Worked a treat.

Nice work on the mazda 6 by the way, Norniron.Maybe you can show us all your hard work at the next meet....including the passenger side door handle!!!!


----------



## PDK

The only way we can continue these meets is by covering our costs, understand people may not come for 2/3 quid, but we really cant expect someone to host this for free.

What about those demo'ing?, I dont mind using some of my polishes, but if on a more frequent basis, then it becomes a cost.

We dont have the luxury of having trader's which stock the products talked about on here, and no one can be forced to buy anthing, so where do we go from here?

How can we justify charging traders only, when there is no gaurantee they will recoup their costs.

I personally dont mind paying a few quid to learn new things, and hopefully other will have the same view, remember, its not profit, its covering the costs of electric/product etc.

Wet sanding was demo'd, you cant re-use those little discs that were used, so who pays that cost?

Maybe someone from the other regions will chip in and share how they organise these.

PS - I'm not looking to make any money from this, just think its right we give a few quid to the host.


----------



## NornIron

PDK said:


> The only way we can continue these meets is by covering our costs, understand people may not come for 2/3 quid, but we really cant expect to do this for free.
> 
> I personally dont mind paying a few quid to learn new things, and hopefully other will have the same view, remember, its not profit, its covering the costs of electric/product etc.


Seconded...:thumb:


----------



## BillyT

this is a hard one (wheres the lube ) as some have said if this is going to work and people are going to come in large numbers then a charge may stop them.
some of the meets in bangor they charge traders a fee i believe if we got enough traders interested then a small fee of £5 to £10 each wouldnt be to much i suppose and if you want work done on your car bring your own products


----------



## CADDY.D

I totally agree PDK.

I have no problem at all paying a few pound towards materials/costs.

In return i get to meet fellow detailers and pick up new skills.


----------



## PDK

How much would we have cost in electric, my guess is 10/15 max, so if 25 people where there and everyone put in one pound that would have covered the cost.

As far as I know, the host is not into detailing, but hung about until 10pm, and paid for food, again at a guess 20 pound (pound symbol doesn't work on key board)

so if we gave him 35-40 thats the costs covered, god help us when water charges start... :lol:

Thats a total cost per person of 1.60, I ate 2 burgers that night :tumbleweed:, and I know I couldn't have even bought one burger else where.


----------



## CADDY.D

What about the cost to those who supplied polishes/pads etc.

How is that going to covered?


----------



## PDK

No idea mate, anyone any suggestions?


----------



## CADDY.D

BillyT said:


> if you want work done on your car bring your own products


Dont think this would work cause those wanting a demo done wont have the right products because they will not know what to buy.

Its the detailers who have been at it for a while and have the right products and the know how,they would need to be compensated for their costs....if you know what i mean.


----------



## BillyT

CADDY.D said:


> Dont think this would work cause those wanting a demo done wont have the right products because they will not know what to buy.
> 
> Its the detailers who have been at it for a while and have the right products and the know how,they would need to be compensated for their costs....if you know what i mean.


its one of thoses thing no mather what we do we will never get it right


----------



## BillyT

right off topic here but does anyone here need any meguiars detailing products as John is going to open an account and wants to know what would be popular 
will i start another thread on it or will this one do hope this is ok to post this


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> As far as I know, the host is not into detailing, but hung about until 10pm, .


yes i was there with him and there the next morning to tidy up


----------



## PJS

The small amount of product Paul, Louis, and I used on demo'ing wet sanding, polishing techniques, cleaning panels (IPA/QD), and masking up, wasn't that much, and is pretty much written off for the sake of the community.
Similarly Billy with the snow foam, and tyre shine, and Naviwax with their tubs passed around a bit.
To be honest, I wouldn't even know how to gauge what amount would be required to "compensate" for their use.

Regarding the idea that £2-3 chipped in for food/drink/electricity being enough to stop attendees from coming, is a bit laughable. Granted that's ~3L of petrol/diesel but it's nothing in the grand scheme of things for a good day's bit of craic and camaraderie.
I'd imagine £5-10 might be more of a hard pill to swallow, but since that's not being asked for, I can't see any real reason for not asking for £2-3, and £10-15 from any traders, which should be recouped with sales at the time or in the future from those attending.
Where else would you get a chance to market your products for £10-15 a month? And direct sales at RRP or even 10% discount, should net enough profit to warrant doing it.

At the end of the day though, wasn't Charlie looking to get some trade out of this too - service work or whatever?
Maybe once a few of these have taken place, and as more come to it, some may feel comfortable with using his services at some point.
As the old saying goes - speculate to accumulate.

I know I'll be having a chat with him at some point about servicing the Accord, and using him, so long as he's competitively priced.


That's my tuppence worth on how I perceive things.


----------



## PJS

NornIron said:


> NSF Wing - Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSF Wing - After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSF Door - Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSF Door - After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also forgot to take a before of the roof...but here's an after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to those who demonstrated on Thursday night...these first couple of panels aren't perfect, but a good start...:thumb:


Looks very well - you obviously took on board all that was said by Louis, Paul, and myself, and executed it admirably.


----------



## John G

Ronnie said:


> excuses I was headin through the port tunnel just b4 6pm!!!! oct sounds good to me as well. I have a friend who is a megs supplier I could ask him along with a few nice offers if u like


Pity, I was still in the office at that time, had to work later than usual. I'm looking forward to the next one for sure. I have a week booked off at the end of the month too so it should mean I can make it up alright!

As for adding in a few pound into the pot, I've no problems chipping in. After all I'll be spending the guts of €100 for the round trip (the joys of an evo), I wouldn't notice / mind a few £ extra for heat, light, food etc.


----------



## BillyT

right lads lets start talking about how good a meet it was instead. it was nice to meet everyone and put a face to some of the names on here
i just wish i could have seen some of the demo on the stone chips as my car has loads of them


----------



## Carnutni

*Reply*

We enjoyed the evening (and burgers) and where more than happy to let people use away at the wax.We just enjoyed the fact that people liked the product and if we get sales,people talking about Naviwax then even better.Regarding making a payment we would be happy to do so and we think its only fair to contribute to the evenings expenses..On that point many thanks to those who gave their time to organizing and contributing to the evening..


----------



## Brisa

As said by PJS I don't mind using a few of my products for the sake of the meet and detailing community over here. I also wouldn't mind paying a few quid towards Charlies costs.

I personally thought the meet was great, maybe next time I will do a bit more demoing as I was all 'detailed out' after a full day of the act lol

Really can't wait until next one.

Also used the Naviwax thanks to Carnutni, used it on a Focus Cmax that didn't want correction after just a wash and clay and the ease of use was brilliant and also the shine it gave to a car that wasn't looked after at all. WIll be interesting to see the durability and will keep you all posted.

Louis


----------



## BillyT

charlie was saying anyone wanting to work on there car can book the garage with use of the electric and pressure washer 9 to 5 £30 per day and i think i may take him up on that my self


----------



## PJS

Was thinking £25 would be the "right" amount, so not a million miles away then.


----------



## PDK

Right, so thats that sorted...

New thread with Oct dates, and a schedule to follow?


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> Right, so thats that sorted...
> 
> New thread with Oct dates, and a schedule to follow?


paul charlie means to rent at anytime not the meet i would hope we could get traders to pay for the day


----------



## PDK

I know...lol

Was saying thats the issue of chipping in sorted, now lets get another arrange for last Sat in Oct.

Really liking the look of the jap wax, might be tempted at the right price

Wonder if Charlie would stick my car on the ramp so I can seal my wheels, Bavarian are giving me a new set tomorrow


----------



## PJS

Why?
And I don't mean why Charlie, but why Bavarian?


----------



## PDK

Bought car from them 6 months ago, all four started to corrode, warranty my good man


----------



## Brisa

+










=










Only jesting Phil :lol:


----------



## NornIron

PJS said:


> Looks very well - you obviously took on board all that was said by Louis, Paul, and myself, and executed it admirably.


I don't know about executing it admirably, but I had a go :lol: Big thanks again to Phil, Paul and Louis for the instruction :thumb:


----------



## PJS

Ah, well done then - although, are you sure it wasn't you that did it with your extra-acidic wheel cleaner?


----------



## PJS

Brisa said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only jesting Phil :lol:


You been drinking that 303 already?
That's it, no more for you!


----------



## PDK

NornIron said:


> I don't know about executing it admirably, but I had a go :lol: Big thanks again to Phil, Paul and Louis for the instruction :thumb:


I think you did a cracking job from the pics :thumb:

Louis - LOL at your post, very funny


----------



## Brisa

NornIron said:


> I don't know about executing it admirably, but I had a go :lol: Big thanks again to Phil, Paul and Louis for the instruction :thumb:


Grand looking job :buffer:


----------

